# Sno-Way remote 96107355 needed!!



## harley4ever (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, so I bought a new 2013 Silverado this year, traded my two used sub-frames for a new frame, install new frame on my back for two hours, modify my EIS for the 2013, all set. Now, time to to get the plow out of storage and check it over. Unhook plow in driveway, check it all over, good to go. Three days later, went to move plow from driveway, where is the controller. Best I can tell, left it on the truck tonneau cover, and then look, there she is, gone!!! Any help would be appreciated. I know it is an old controller, and I am not paying $500 for another. I will hook up relays and toggle switches to a piece of plywood if I have to!!


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this the gray colored one or yellow


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Let me know if one of the gray controllers, I have a wireless and corded, I'll send you one if needed. Can't read the numbers on them.


----------



## harley4ever (Dec 22, 2008)

It is the gray one. I can pay with Paypal.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

If it is wireless, just call and leave your screen name as your id and name and address and I will send up to you no charge. 816-365-4833.

The corded one I have no longer works, I tried it yesterday after I posted.

Thanks, Melody


----------



## harley4ever (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you very much. I left a voice mail for you.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Will send USPS Tues as is closed today. Have a great winter!


----------



## harley4ever (Dec 22, 2008)

BHMJWP,

Thank you much. Received controller today, programmed, and is working great. It is nice to know that in this messed up country, there are still people out there who lend a helping hand. A thank you card is on its way.


----------

